# Anyone using a Rennen Rollenlager Chain Tensioner?



## chadbmx462 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just curious how the Rennen Rollenlager chain tensioner is? I have been using a Forte'. Just seems a little worn out. Wanted something a little better.


----------



## fastbilly1 (Mar 12, 2005)

i have used one in the past and really enjoyed not having a spring loaded tensioner bouncing around. the part about the rennen that i didnt like was when it was time to remove the rear wheel. i had to completely remove the skewer to get my wheel out. i now use a soulcraft convert and like it alot.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

It is a solid product. I've been running one for about a year now.

Instead of removing the quick release, I unbolt the tensioner from the derailer hanger for wheel removal.


----------



## OneEyeMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Been using the Rennen for over a year now.
One of the best products I've ever used.
Truly a set and forget component.
Lenny


----------



## Roger___ (Jan 27, 2004)

*Ditto that....*

very nice component and works great!


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Ive been using one for 3 years. It is awesome, but some frames have a cable guide right where the tensioner sits (my klein atttitude) which can be problematic. I added a few spacers to the roller wheel and it works fine. 








And I'll add this shot cause its sweet:


----------



## erininger (Jul 11, 2008)

anybody useing a Rennen tensioner on a black market mob with vertical dropouts? If so how dose it fit on the bike and work?


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

TheRedMantra said:


> Ive been using one for 3 years. It is awesome, but some frames have a cable guide right where the tensioner sits (my klein atttitude) which can be problematic. I added a few spacers to the roller wheel and it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A guy at my LBS was showing me the tensioner, but he was making fun of the hardware store bolt. A lot of money, but it looks like a good product.


----------



## ETETET (Oct 30, 2006)

*Alternative*

Check out Gusset Bachelor. Exact same thing, but less $$. I got one and like someone said, set and forget.


----------



## erininger (Jul 11, 2008)

thats for the alternative way cheaper. It works well on the mob? What cog would u run in the rear and the front for all around riding, example street, dirt jumps, parks? Right now I have a 12t with a 26t.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

>


What kind of spacer is this? is that titanium? Where can I get it?


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone replace the RR's 1/2 pound tensioner bolt a lighter titanium bolt? or Aluminum?


----------



## sczapiga (Sep 30, 2008)

*Rennen vs. Gusset*



ETETET said:


> Check out Gusset Bachelor. Exact same thing, but less $$. I got one and like someone said, set and forget.


From the pics on their website the tensioner looks like it is meant to be ran pushing down instead of pushing up on the chain, when run under the chain it is at more of a vertical position with less adjustment then the Rennen, just wondering?


----------



## sczapiga (Sep 30, 2008)

Is the Rennen a good choice for SS XC racing? I understand the hassle with taking the wheel off but I'm running tubeless so hopefully I wont have to. It just seems like a definite way to keep the chain on and have no mechanicals during a race?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

sczapiga said:


> It just seems like a definite way to keep the chain on ...


It is. Don't know about racing but the Rennen tensioner does keep the chain on.

The Yess BB mounted tensioner is another one that I'd consider.

With either you should get chain length as close to perfect as possible: let the tensioner take up the minimal remaining slack. If you are lucky, your gearing allows Magic Gear (no tensioner) when the chain is new.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

sczapiga said:


> From the pics on their website the tensioner looks like it is meant to be ran pushing down instead of pushing up on the chain, when run under the chain it is at more of a vertical position with less adjustment then the Rennen, just wondering?


I cheaped out and bought the Gusset. It is definitely not meant to push up on the chain. The angle of the arm vs. the slot for the mounting bolt makes it impossible unless you already have almost perfect tension.


----------



## ETETET (Oct 30, 2006)

*Try a 1/2 Link*



boomn said:


> I cheaped out and bought the Gusset. It is definitely not meant to push up on the chain. The angle of the arm vs. the slot for the mounting bolt makes it impossible unless you already have almost perfect tension.


I got mine working in push up mode. The website also shows it installed in push up mode... I had to use a half link to cut out some slack on the chain though. I also did not push the roller up against the chain tight. Just enough to so the chain doesn't jump off the cog.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

ETETET said:


> I got mine working in push up mode. The website also shows it installed in push up mode... I had to use a half link to cut out some slack on the chain though. I also did not push the roller up against the chain tight. Just enough to so the chain doesn't jump off the cog.


They also show it maxed out in its reach while barely touching the chain.

I'm not unhappy with the Gusset, just disappointed that it can't push up unless the chain is already less than a half link away from the magic gear. Now I have to decide if its worth it to pay $8 in tax and shipping for a $2 half link. Vanity has its price I guess


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

I bought the Rennen thinking I was going to need it but luckily I did not need it. Anyhow if I had to use it, I would have need to move my cog much further to the right and it would have thrown off my chain alignment. If you look at the guy who used it, the cog is pushed over much further than mine. There is nothing wrong with that as long as you crankset can compensate for the difference.


----------



## Yolden Gears (Jun 30, 2006)

rapidcarbon said:


> What kind of spacer is this? is that titanium? Where can I get it?


Boone cog and spacers. Ti. Hard to find.


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Readily available alternative to the Rennen*

http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=17557&cat=405&page=1

DMR STS Single-Speed Chain Tensioner, not as nice looking as the Rennen but a few years back I was looking for a Rennen and found this.

Only thing the Rennen lacks is a nice fixing allen bolt that attaches it to the deraileur hanger.


----------



## ironbinder (Oct 18, 2010)

*Don't buy direct*

I decided to buy mine direct from the Rennen website. It has been over 10 days and I am still waiting for the product. I saved 4 bucks ordering direct (55 total). I should have ordered from pricepoint,(59 with tax(CA only) and S&H) it would be here now and I could be using it this weekend. I called rennen and they said they don't check out their orders everyday. I guess it is too much hassle. O well, I can't wait to get it though.


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

+1 and..

Supprt your LBS (if at all possible) and they'll support you. Not only did I get a better deal on my YESS ETR-V, I had it in my hand when I walked out. BTW, it was not "my LBS" (they didn't stock it) that I got it from, but yet another brick and mortar bike shop standing up and giving the finger to mail order whore-houses...


----------



## ironbinder (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, me too. But all the LBS where I live in Napa Valley in northern california none seem to cater to SS bike people. Everytime I go to my LBS to find anything good for my SS all they tell me is they can 'order it for me' . Sheesh ,,,uh, like SS bike have a ton of gear on them. 
So ya I believe in supporting local, and if my local bike shop wants my patronage they can start carrying at least a few items for SS bikers.


----------



## ironbinder (Oct 18, 2010)

*My Rollenlager Review*

I finally got the Rollenlager hooked up on my bike. 
One thing, there is no lateral adjustment of the rollenlager, yes the rubber idler wheel is very wide to acommodate a lot of side movement. But I have Surly 1X1 on my Marin Pine Mountain. The Rennen Rollenlager is not very compatible with the Surly Hubs, which has a centered , wide hub layout. I can tell that the Rollenlager was really made for the standard cassette style conversion, where the side of the wheel is less convex. 
I had to bend it quite a bit to fit. Also the rubber idler wheel I have on my Rollenlager is not true, it is really out of round. Other than that is works and it is very bomber/solid.
Here is my final review on youtube.


----------



## stharpe (Jul 14, 2009)

TheRedMantra said:


> Ive been using one for 3 years. It is awesome, but some frames have a cable guide right where the tensioner sits (my klein atttitude) which can be problematic. I added a few spacers to the roller wheel and it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of cog and spacers are those?


----------



## stharpe (Jul 14, 2009)

Nevermind, I should have read the entire thread before posting.


----------

